# how do i unlock lg xenon gr500 for free



## tagzard (Jun 18, 2011)

So my aunt wants me to unlock her lg xenon gr500 and i don't know how. So how do i do this.


----------



## Dter ic (Jun 18, 2011)

BOOTMODE WITHOUT JUMPER
1. Make Sure Unit is Powered off.
2. Hold The Volume Key (UP) + POWER BUTTON
3. Wait for the CALL BUTTON to Blink
4. After the call button Plug in the usb.


SETOOL UNLOCK
1. Open SeTool (google around)
2. Go To "SEMC A2"
3. Select Mode "KF757"
4. Check "Signmode Only"
5. Click "Unlock / Repair"



Spoiler


----------



## tagzard (Jun 18, 2011)

Dter ic said:
			
		

> BOOTMODE WITHOUT JUMPER
> 1. Make Sure Unit is Powered off.
> 2. Hold The Volume Key (UP) + POWER BUTTON
> 3. Wait for the CALL BUTTON to Blink
> ...


The link is dead.


----------

